# Looking for a film



## Foxbat (Jan 21, 2006)

I'm trying to find a movie on the failed Mongol invasion of Japan. I was watching a documentary on the Samurai Sword and saw clips of it there (looks good). I thought it might have been by Kurosawa but after doing some searching, it doesn't seem to be. If anybody can help me with the title I'd be ever so grateful


----------



## Talysia (Mar 9, 2007)

Just found this thread.  I remember watching that documentary myself, so I'll keep my eyes open for it again.  I'm interested in seeing it myself.


----------



## AJS (Aug 11, 2007)

Could it be The Blue Wolf the recent biopic about Genghis Khan?


----------



## Nesacat (Aug 12, 2007)

I was thinking Blue Wolf too ... It's a Haruki Kadokawa movie directed by Shinichiro Sawai. Takashi Sorimachi plays Genghis Khan.

The full title of the movie is *Aoki Ookami - Chi Hate Umi Tsukiru Made (Blue Wolf - Until the land ends and the sea finishes).*


----------



## misterwong (Nov 3, 2007)

im sorry .. i dont know


----------



## sunnye (Jul 21, 2008)

sorry ,I have no idea


----------

